# Treadmill motor controller - MC-30



## outlawmws (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone; first post (I tried search but It’s locked out for me   ) about tuning the startup on a control board to a treadmill motor I'm setting up for a new (to me) Rockwell DP.

It’s a variant of the MC 30 (30A version of the MC 60) and came with the Motor, (all the rest of the electronics was tossed…)

I’ve gotten to the point where its operational and I can get the motor going and control its speed with a 10K pot I added, but the start is hard and at full speed…

I also figured out that I can short out between two of the Pot connection points, (the green and yellow test lead points, see pic) and it will start at the last speed I set, but there is a delay with this process and that seems to be tied to what speed it is set for (the slower the speed setting the longer the delay…)

I’ve read where you can remove a transistor and clip a trace on the MC60 series, but that didn’t help as the devices use different reference designator numbers…

Does anyone have experience with the MC 30 series controller and this mod, and/or maybe a schematic for the MC30 where that might be compared to the mod info I managed to get?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## outlawmws (Nov 12, 2012)

Catching this post up:

I went with the simpl route for the "at Speed" start.  I simply added a momentary NO (normally open) push button switch to the two wires where the yellow and green jumper leads are shown in the picture and used that as a "start switch".

What happens is there is a delay, but the motor then starts wherever the speed control pot is set.  the delay is dependent on the speed, with the slowest settings having the longest delay, and the highest speeds almost none, but it works fine.

I finished the installation of the Treadmill motor, and I'l get a series of "how I did it"pics and explanations up shortly.


----------



## dwdw47 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Treadmill motor controller - MC-30/MC-60*

I just came across this older post and remembered I have the schematic and a brochure I would like to post hoping to help someone as it helped me.
dwdw47


----------

